
Verizon CEO confirms plans for tiered data pricing -- Engadget - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/24/verizon-ceo-confirms-plans-for-tiered-data-pricing/
======
chadgeidel
Hey <US carrier> how about this idea. Charge me for (.5, 2, 5) GB of data and
then _let me use it_. Let me turn my phone into a wireless hotspot so I can
use my laptop/ipad/tablet/something on the Internet.

I wonder how long it will be before one of the carriers start offering this.
Verizon and Sprint each offer a portable Wifi hotspot, but you can't share the
data with your smartphone data plan (which is usually required). Just put the
hotspot on my phone and don't make me pay twice.

Yes, I know this is wishful thinking. And yes, I know it's "unofficially
available" via Froyo, but it's my impression that this functionality is not
officially sanctioned by the cell providers.

------
Zev
I've been under the impression that despite being advertised as such, I've
never actually had unlimited data with my plan on Verizon. Been limited to
5GB.

